# Vitallo Shoes Partners with Audi Sport Driver Mike Rockenfeller



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Beginning in the 2009 season, Audi driver Mike Rockenfeller will be wearing new racing shoes from Vitallo as he takes the wheel. 
The new design is based on the Monoposto driving shoe, a racing shoe has been developed to meet FIA standards. It is the only full leather racer's shoe with an FIA license, handmade and modeled to your foot print. A racer's shoe without Kevlar or Nomex, this shoe is handmade from fireproof, naturally tanned, non-allergenic leather in Bavaria, Germany.
* Full Story *


----------

